# Little Bit of Cubed....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

....Deer and Gravy again tonite.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mmm. I might have to get out a pack. I think we're down to 5 or 6 packs left. Come on October 1!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> Mmm. I might have to get out a pack. I think we're down to 5 or 6 packs left. Come on October 1!!!


Yep we are get'n low as well. Archery season starts here in GA on Sept. 10th!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Nothing better than cubed deer and gravy. At the hunt camp, there is never a time day or night you can't find a pot of beans on the wood stove. Fried taters, beans and deer tenderloin/cubed steak/turkey noodle soup is the fuel at the camp. At home, I might put a jar of mushroom gravy on and fix biscuits. At the camp, the menu stays the same: corn bread fritters in grease. I have a contract with the local clinics to supply a certain number of patients every Jan. to be treated for high blood pressure. So far, I've never missed my quota. Looks great. Jest waiting for the weather to turn so I can fire the wood stove and get back to cooking.


----------

